# R33 GTR Respray



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

After picking up my new GTR i had a slight accident meaning it needed some bodywork and a little paint work. 

Instead i just decided a full respray was in order....

So the car was wizzed of to C and N customs in oxford.

Here is the car before the respray, i dont actually have any pics of the damaged parts.










And so the respray begins.....
































































Hope you enjoy will post more pictures as they arrive.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

very nice!!


----------



## VGLover (Jan 21, 2006)

Looks good ..... I love the R33 GTR body lines....


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Its time that i updated this thread lol been away 

The car will be ready for collection on saturday hopefully!

Hope you enjoy the pics!!


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

How much does something like this set you back ? It looks a like a great finish.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

that looks amazing Andy!


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

The paint job is stunning, their work is amazing.


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Got some more pictures today of the progress, the boys at c and n customs are legends!





































:bowdown1:


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

NICE!!!.....what did it cost you mate, getting ready to get mine done soon so trying to get some figures on paper.

Did you use all the same glass fitting and rubbers, if so did they go back on well!

Naz.


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Yeah same glass and rubbers. Give chris or nick a ring at CHRIS AND NICK CUSTOMS

The price was very good!! And the finish is stunning.


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Looking good !:smokin: 
Those Volk's suite your car PERFECTLY !!!!! :thumbsup: 
Best choice !!:squintdan


----------



## blue32 (Jan 3, 2007)

very nice


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

now the wheels we supplied you really suit the other 33 you have 

well done, looks like they did a very good job on the paint


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

That looks like a very nice job.. What colour is it?


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: **** me... That's looking very impressive indeedie Andy! Nice choice of colour. Looking forward to seeing how it looks all re-assembled.:smokin:


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Man that looks good.


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

some pictures of the car now finished!


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

nice


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks great


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Very nice.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks stunning mate, those wheels really look on R33's.

Love your grill aswell!


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

awesome


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

very nice mate! finish looks very level and the reflections appear "straight".

that must have cost at least 2k surely.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

I`ll be first to admit that I thought you`d spoilt the look of what was already a nice car, but im totally wrong and its come out looking a million dollars :thumbsup: 
Im loving the grille and the Nismo bumper vents especially :thumbsup: 
What is that bonnet?


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Its a JUN bonnet. 

Cheers for all the comments much appreciated!


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

install the other wheels right now.
thats an order, maggot
=)

nice mate.


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

I absolutely love that color! Beautiful car! What make are the Rear Spats?

Marc


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Top Secret rear spats mate 

looking very nice,sure do miss the car


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

JapFreak786 said:


> Top Secret rear spats mate
> 
> looking very nice,sure do miss the car


Hi emil,

Ill pop down to yours next week and show you (couldnt make it this week)

:wavey:


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Very nice wheels as well.


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

bet you feel like a kid at x-mas when you got this back and then straight out to drive it so everyone could see lol  looks sweet


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Amazing workmanship! How much did it cost?


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

rogerdavis said:


> Amazing workmanship! How much did it cost?


It wasnt cheap but worth every penny!!


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Some pics....



















:clap:


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW!! That last one is just sick! :bowdown1:


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Great pictures there, you must be feeling well chuffed:thumbsup:


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Andy PM me the price they charged you, I am looking for mine to be resprayed soon.


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

There is a lot of bog in the rear 1/4, what did the car go in for?

Looks great from the back, really mean stance. Fantastic choice of wheels too.

Looks great. Bet your well chuffed


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Hedgehog Dodger said:


> There is a lot of bog in the rear 1/4, what did the car go in for?
> 
> Looks great from the back, really mean stance. Fantastic choice of wheels too.
> 
> Looks great. Bet your well chuffed


The car had rear 1/4 damage on the right hand side. 

Cheers for the comments though


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

andyc said:


> The car had rear 1/4 damage on the right hand side.
> 
> Cheers for the comments though


AHHH Right!!!!

still looks the bee's knees though my old mucker. Looks like you have thrown a couple of quid at her too :smokin: :smokin:


----------

